
Protecting Private Browsing in Chrome - josephscott
https://www.blog.google/outreach-initiatives/google-news-initiative/protecting-private-browsing-chrome/
======
mtgx
Firefox's Incognito mode hasn't had this problem. This was likely a feature,
considering Google also benefited from it:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-google-quietly-
trac...](https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-google-quietly-tracking-
porn-you-watch-2019-7)

